# Breakthrough in IBS treatment



## Patman75

FYI... those little bacteria just love the spotlight. I wouldn't call this new treatment as the artical suggests but it is information. http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/Breakthrough...ment.4789928.jp"By Staff CopySCIENTISTS at the University of Sheffield have identified a new treatment to help irritable bowel syndrome.In a trial involving 52 patients clinically diagnosed with IBS, half were given a high strength multistrain probiotic capsule while the other half took placebos - pills which have no effect.Patients were assessed every two weeks during an eight week period and again two weeks after the trial had ended.After two weeks 68 per cent of those taking the ProVen probiotic reported an improvement in their symptoms, rising to 92 per cent after eight weeks.Those who took ProVen said they had less abdominal pain, for a shorter period of time, with less bloating and better bowel movements. Overall they thought their quality of life had improved.After the trial had ended, the symptoms of IBS returned so scientists believe the supplement has to be taken all the time to stop the problem.Scientists have long suspected that probiotics can help maintain digestive health but this is the first clinical trial to test the multistrain probiotic.Six million people suffer from IBS and patients often manage their condition with anti-diarrhoeals, laxatives and anti-spasmodics, which can be ineffective and expensive.Dr Elizabeth Williams from the University of Sheffield and lead researcher on the trial said: "This trial is encouraging news for IBS sufferers."It tested a probiotic formula that can be delivered in a capsule and may therefore provide an alternative."


----------



## Puppy3D

Which type IBS they have? IBS-D or C?


----------



## Patman75

Not sure..... They don't say.I found the medical research sited in the artical. Even the research does not say C or D just "Quality of Life, Days with Pain and Satisfaction with Bowel Habit"Maybe the experts/moderators can say if Rome II criteria helps to carify C or D.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18785988Clinical trial: a multistrain probiotic preparation significantly reduces symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in a double-blind placebo-controlled study.Williams E, Stimpson J, Wang D, Plummer S, Garaiova I, Barker M, Corfe B.Human Nutrition Unit, School of Medicine, The University of Sheffield, Sheffield, UK.Background: The efficacy of probiotics in alleviating the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) appears to be both strain- and dose-related. Aim: To investigate the effect of LAB4, a multistrain probiotic preparation on symptoms of IBS. This probiotic preparation has not previously been assessed in IBS. Methods: Fifty-two participants with IBS, as defined by the Rome II criteria, participated in this double blind, randomised, placebo-controlled study. Participants were randomised to receive either a probiotic preparation comprising of two strains of Lactobacillus acidophilus CUL60 (NCIMB 30157) and CUL21 (NCIMB 30156), Bifidobacterium lactis CUL34 (NCIMB 30172) and Bifidobacterium bifidum CUL20 (NCIMB 30153) at a total of 2.5 x 10(10) cfu per capsule or a placebo for 8 weeks. Participants reported their IBS symptoms using a questionnaire fortnightly during the intervention and at two weeks post-intervention. Results: A significantly greater improvement in the Symptom Severity Score of IBS and in scores for Quality of Life, Days with Pain and Satisfaction with Bowel Habit was observed over the 8 week intervention period in the volunteers receiving the probiotic preparation than in the placebo group. Conclusion: LAB4 multistrain probiotic supplement may benefit subjects with IBS.


----------



## twonK

Luckily I am staying at my Sister's in London for Christmas and so I've ordered 'the Sheffield program' Proven to be delivered there. Hopefully it will arrive before I have to leave [28th Dec].I'll report back with progress either when something happens in 8 weeks time when nothing's happened...Thanks for the info, I am feeling moderately excited about this prospect. Whether it's out of desperation just for _something_ to try or not, I don't know Pete


----------



## twonK

Hi,just a quick update on the ProVen. 4 days in and perhaps some effects. Now and again I get small urges to go, typically once a day. This never happened before [as in never]. It could be an effect of being in a different Country with a moderately different diet [different brands and so on] but it certainly didn't happen on numerous previous visits to family in the UK.Anyway, just a little Christmas update and possibly a good reason for some seasonal good Cheer!Pete


----------



## AmericanPatriot

twonK said:


> Hi,just a quick update on the ProVen. 4 days in and perhaps some effects. Now and again I get small urges to go, typically once a day. This never happened before [as in never]. It could be an effect of being in a different Country with a moderately different diet [different brands and so on] but it certainly didn't happen on numerous previous visits to family in the UK.Anyway, just a little Christmas update and possibly a good reason for some seasonal good Cheer!Pete


Anything similar for us in the US?


----------

